# QUE LES PARECE? para mi son impresionantes



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

J Block said:


> Si se usa...depende de donde estes...aquí en California se usa en varias partes.


Gracias por la aclaración, pero supongo que en su mayoría son de concreto, o me equivoco?


----------



## Felipez-Ax (Jul 4, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> :colgate: :banana2:



Primera vez en estos rumbos, saludos a todos!

Esta foto que me impacto por la cantidad de arboles en esta urbe, donde es ahi?

Saludos desde México.

:cheers:


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Esa foto está espectacular.


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

Bueno...¿Y como el pollito cruza la calle?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Aqui esta la I-75, en el sur de la Florida. Esta autopista nos sirve un monton ya que de aqui podemos ir a Ft. Lauderdale o a Miami. Son muy necesarias ya que las unicas alternativas a un carro no son buenas (quedan lejos, poca frecuencia, etc.)










Aqui esta el intercambio donde uno toma la I-595 o sino sigue con la I-75 y se va para Naples, Ft. Myers, Sarasota, Tampa,etc. (Las ciudades del estado que quedan en el golfo de Mexico.)










Y aca va la I-95 en Miami, es bacan cuando uno esta manejando y estas en el medio de otros bypasses.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Impresionantes .... impresionante dolor de cabeza. pensar que en hora punta todo el mundo se estanca ahi. Aunque No hay nada peor que la hora punta en la I-495 ( NOVA , Maryland, DC ).


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ok...


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

Boston tambien tiene grandiosas autopistas, Hartford en CT esta contryendo varias, Providence en RI tiene en cierto modo buenas autopistas


----------



## Jorge Rojas (Jul 26, 2010)

Lo que me impresiona de las fotos y envidio son la cantidad de verde que quisiera para nuestra hermosa ciudad Lima.


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

estan locos jaja


----------



## ElSubte (May 28, 2010)

Horribles...
Expresion de la cultura del automovil particular que asfixia nuestras ciudades y contribuye al cambio climatico global.

Metro+tranvia+omnibus de gran capacidad+bicicletas = bien

Estos mamarrachos de concreto mal copiados por Castañeda en Angelica Gamarra no deberian repetirse mas...

Saludos.


----------

